
Ask HN: What to learn before Machine Learning? - arkadio
Hey guys! I know there&#x27;ve been a lot of guides and answers (e.g. on quora), but none of them is what a newbie need. So, my situation is I am a CS student, a good coder, understand data structures, OSs and all the stuff, but almost forgot all the math (calculus, linear algebra, ...) needed for ML, I guess. So, could anyone please give a good roadmap of what math background is necessary for the ML. I&#x27;m going to do researches as well as just using algorithms, but what&#x27;s important I want to have a really good understanding of ML, and next DL. Books, courses, ... anything. Thanks!
======
brudgers
My advice, learn about 'intelligent' agents. Machine learning is a way to
implement parts of a system that achieve a specific goal. That system occurs
at a higher level of abstraction.

For example, there's a higher level structure that plays Go and Google uses
machine learning to handle the computation that informs that structure.

Good luck.

